# My skin problem (dermalogica and paulas choice products)



## unknown88 (Mar 1, 2008)

I was browsing around in google and came across this forum. I get around 3-4 or so whiteheads a week (wouldn't even call it acne, but very very mild acne if I were to call it that). Thats when I was using Paula's choice 2% BHA and their moisturizer. I used this for a good month and a half, every night. Every week i'd stay clear for a good 4 days then on the 5th day id break out horribly with 3-4 whiteheads and 6,7 is just the pimple recovery day. Then id be clear again for 4 days and break out again. I didn't think about it back then but thinking about it now, i used 2 put the BHA 2% onto those pimples and I did this exfoliation each and every night. I kind of figured out that these products weren't much of a help as every week id get the same pimple returning to the same spot. So I went out and purchased a dermalogica daily microfoliant, dermalogica clearing gel &amp; simple brand hydrating light moisturizer a week and a half ago. The first 3-4 days my skin looked awesome, i didnt break out at all and then around the 5th day i saw a few bumps popping out and by the time i got to the 7th/8th day i had a whole heap of new pimples popping out (whiteheads, id say a good 10-12 of them) and these red bumps. I washed my face with warm water, put on daily microfoliant onto my hands and turned it into soap kind of thing and then i put it on face and rubbed it in in circular movements. I then washed it off and 5-10 minuts later I put on the clearing gel. 25-30 minutes later i put on the simple brand moisturizer. I started to browse around and came across this board. What do you think is happening to my skin

? Do you think it is just clearing up whatever i have under the skin of my surface? Do you think that all these breakouts from dermalogica and paula's choice are a result of too much exfoliating hence resulting in skin irritation? Is it something else?

Now that my skin is pretty much messed up, what should I do? Should i continue to put moisturizer on after showering every night? What should I do in terms of exfoliating and the clearing gel? Thanks for your time.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi unknown.Im facing problem similar to yours as well.Im having a sensitive combo acne prone skin.Everyday i'll be getting these few whiteheads (very tiny) sprouted on my cheeks,forehead or at temples.A friend told me its becoz of the nite cream.Even before I started to apply nitecream, I already getting them.Another friend said not enuff of sleep, diet bla bla.I just dunno what to do as well and just cope with it.


----------



## unknown88 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello bronze_chiqz, thank you for your reply and sorry to hear that you are having the same problem as me.

First and foremost, I have a relatively good diet - I don't drink soft drinks, dont eat fast food, limit my chocolate intake, hardly drink alcohol etc and I drink 2.5L of water per day, I eat 7-8 servings of vege a day etc. I'm currently not under a great deal of stress, i exercise regularly &amp; I get a decent amount of sleep most nights. I guess it is quite normal to experience a few pimples here and there as I am still in my teenage years however I'd hate to think that these pimples are all as a result of these skin products irritating my skin when they simply could be corrected by using them only 2-3 times a week (I hope that is the problem but am unsure).

I certainly believe that diet can play a role in acne. People say no it is to do with our hormones but do they know that what we eat can affect our hormones. SOME PEOPLE (not everyone, might not be you) are allergic/ or have a food sensitivity to diary products and food that contain iodine hence that affects their acne. Red meat also affects some peopels acne. Eating a lot of chocolate can also affect acne due to the high sugar spike and people have said that it is best to eat chocolate that contain high levels of cocoa (70% +, the more the better). Sure, some websites claim that chocolate has nothing to do with acne but those studies were done with people who weren't even affected with acne to begin with, hence it couldn't affect their acne at all. I'm sure if you gave chocolate to a large group of individuals who were acne prone, some of them would experience some sort of reaction to chocolate. Also, if people found that it is easy to cure or treat acne with diet then our pharmaceutical companies would lose a lot of money as no one would bother to buy their products. That is why some dermatologists quickly dismiss any links that diet may have to acne (its horrible yes i know). Anyway thats just my 2 cents. If you eat something your body cannot tolerate then it needs to rid of these toxins somehow and as skin is the largest organ in the body, thats where it usually goes - hence we get pimples on our faces. Please note: This might not be causing YOUR acne/pimples, everyone is different. When I eat bad, i break out. When I eat healthy I still break out hence it is a bit hard to think what is causing all these problems. The only thing I could think of is perhaps these products being a bit harsh on my skin.

For me persoanlly, I'm just trying to see whether it could be these products that are irritating my skin. I used to eat a horrible diet when I was 18 (and I mean really horrible, i used to eat junk food, chocolate, soft drinks etc eveyr day) yet I had nothing more than very mild acne. I once went to the dermatologist for KP, and asked about acne as well as I had been using bio oil on my face to try get rid of pigmented skin but it gave me a horrible reaction and gave me all these bumps on my face. That was THE WORST my face had even been, due to the bio oil, and she rated my acne as a 3/10 and mild. So if i hadn't used bio oil, i would ahve rated my face as not even mild, just about 4-5 pimples a week (acne is something like 15 at once). I was extremely happy with my skin complexion last week, especially after using these products for the first 3-4 days as my skin was flawless, i didnt have a zit for a week. Then they all came at once. Last night I decided not to put anything on my skin except for a moisturizer and this is what happened:

(a) no new zits.

( B) some of the zits look like they are disappearing

© a few of the small whiteheads i had are getting bigger but this is normal.

I just want to get the skin i had last week back and maintain it


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Mar 2, 2008)

Im using a nite cream made by my derm.I dunno what's the content but it burns a lil (could be Retin-A or anything I just dunno and she's not telling me lolz).6 months back, she prescribed me with a milder dose of night cream, which really works on my skin.My skin was really gud.At that time, my whiteheads still sprouted but on n off.Now she has increased the strenght a lil.For one month, ive been getting these whiteheads more n more.She just said my skin need to get tolerate wt it?I dunno...thinking of going to the milder dose...lets see if this week my skin is still the same, Im gonna ask for the milder one..


----------



## Maysie (Mar 2, 2008)

I would stop using the exfoliating product for a bit and see if that helps. Sometimes it can irritate your skin if its broken out. Do you change your pillow case often? Or do you touch your face a lot? What kinda of hair products do you use? (sometimes that can cause acne)


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Mar 2, 2008)

I never use scrub, as my skin is so sensitive.My hair products (shampoo n conditioner only) is the same brand ive been using for years...No I wont touch my face and yes every week change my whole bedsheet, pillow case everything..Cud it be the cream is bit oily for my combo skin?Coz my skin is dehdydrated oustide but oily inside


----------



## unknown88 (Mar 2, 2008)

I honestly think it has something to do with one of the dermalogica products. The breakout i recieved from it was heaps bad, ive got small bumps popping up and had about 10-14 whiteheads. I don't think it is anything else as my diet has been relatively the same for a while now.

Should I discontinue use of Dermalogica products? Perhaps it is the clearing gel that is causing the problems and not the Daily microfoliant? I haven't applied any of these products onto my face for 3 days now, and i really don't know what to do. My skin still looks bad from those reactions. Any suggestions HELP!!!!!!


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Mar 2, 2008)

Owh did I tell u that i use the Dermalogica products before??Ohh how cud I forget to mention this!! Okie back in 2001 ,I used their ultracalming cleanser, soothing spraying toner n their moisturizer.Back then, ultracalming cleanser was very popular.I broke out terribly on my 3rd month.I think urs could be due to that.Not all skin can tolerate their products(even when they claim its sooo gentle on the most sensitive skin). I suggest that U just wash with ur regular cleanser, dont apply anything ( no creamz nuthing) at night and see for few days.


----------



## warpaintress (Mar 2, 2008)

It sounds to me as if you have been super exfoliating for awhile, and that could be causing massive irritation and possibly even infection. A lot of the products you are currently using are exfoliants which strip off layers of skin. This does need to get done so that your creams are treating live skin instead of dead skin, but not with this kind of frequency. You have been removing all of the oil in your skin (not just the excess) on a daily basis, your skin is sensing that lack of oil and making more because it thinks it needs it!

Stop using AHAs and BHAs first off, these are exfoliatants in chemical form. In the field of dermatology and skincare, they are moving away from daily use of acids since over long term use there is thinning of the skin (thin skin is old skin, thus it's aging us) and a lot of women who have used these for years are developing rosecia, they are currently studing to see if there is a link. Anyone with acne-prone skin shouldn't use a scrub. It will tear open active acne and redistribute it around your face. The daily micorfoliant is an exfoliant too. Dump it completely with your skin type. Especially leaving it on your skin for 15-25 minutes! Oily/acne prone skin turns over slower than normal to dry skin. You should exfoliate a maximum of one time a week. I'd recommend Clarins Gentle Facial Peeling, a roll off clay that doesn't contain beads, and the clay will help with absorbing excess oil too. This is a really unique product, so make sure you speak to one of their reps and have them teach you how to use it.

I would also recommend a purifying mask twice a week. Try Clarins Pure and Radient Mask. A purifying mask will bring excess oil, blackheads and bacteria closer to the surface of the skin so that it can come to a head and dissapear faster. There is no point in leaving any mask on your face for more than 10 minutes. Don't use masks that dry on your skin or peel off. Then get a moisturizer with an SPF of 15 or higher in a light lotion texture (the Dermalogica you've been using is probably fine) that does NOT have AHAs or BHAs in it! Look for one designed for combination or oily skin, and please just stear clear of Clinique all together. Feel your face 10 to 15 minutes after applying your moisturizer, if you can still feel the cream on your face, you applied too much cream. Make sure that your cleanser doesn't foam much and is detergent free (dermologicas are detergent free, but you need one that does NOT contain daily exfoliant). You never need to scrub your skin for more than 10 full seconds. Even when exfoliating. Follow cleansing with a toner (not a Clarifyer, as this is yet another exfoliator) to restore PH balance.

Keep in mind that a few pimples just before, during or after your monthly are hormonal and normal. Even gals with perfect skin get this. Also, when you switch from a non-professional skincare line, for example Oil of Olay or Este Lauder, to a dermatologist created professional skincare line, like Dermalogica, Clarins, MD Skincare, you will often notice tiny white heads that are easy to pop showing up in the first two weeks of using the product. This is the product pulling out bacteria and other clogs from your skin, and unfortunately there's only one way out, as a pimple. If breakouts continue after the first two weeks, consider changing products. Don't change too often though, that really freaks out your skin. It's best to find something that works and give it at least 6 months.

On a final note, here are some things that often cause acne that people don't usually think about:

Your laundry detergent that you wash your pillowcases in. Try dye and fragrance free.

Your haircare products. Make sure the last thing you do when you get out of the shower is washing your face. If you rinse out your conditioner last, you'll get pimples because it leaves a rich film behind that won't agree with your face. If you use a mousse or serum in your hair daily, pull your hair into a loose ponytail before bedtime so that you don't sleep on your hair overnight. Clean off the surface of your cel and home phone daily. Make sure you don't have a habit of touching your face or resting your face on your hands. Don't pick, it makes scars and just redistributes the bacteria. I have never noticed diet affecting anyone's skin, but drinking, drug use, smoking and certain medications will definately cause skin issues. Only 1% of the food we eat, liquid we drink, gets to your skin, with the exception of those listed above. Don't use MAC foundation or powders, it's famous for causing acne, large pores and blackheads. Use a really lightweight foundation, I would recommend the LORAC Oil Free Foundation for your skin. Don't wear foundation every single day, give your skin a break from makeup at least one day a week. Last but not least, stop stressing over it. Chances are you think it is a lot worse than it truely is, as we are our harshest critics. Stress is the largest cause of acne, so try not to focus on it so much and it may just go away on its own.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Mar 3, 2008)

good advice warpaintress



thanxx hun!!


----------



## Kathy (Mar 3, 2008)

Less exfoliation as suggested would be a good idea and just try a mild cleanser like Cetaphil (many derms recommend this) and see what happens.


----------



## unknown88 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you for all those replies. I can't believe warpaintress probably spent half an hour, if not more, compiling that post.



I have read everything you have said over and over.

Now my situation stands as following. I haven't put any exfoliating product onto my skin for 3 nights (almsot night time again here in aus)

1st night = just moisturized

2nd night = moistruized

3rd night = nothing on my skin, just washed my face before bed with warm water and that was it.

4th night (tonight) = I don't know what to do. All these whiteheads are popping up and i don't know what to do. I am thinking of using 5% AC Benzac Wash that I have in the household and just wash my face with it followed by moisturizing my skin. Anyone have any suggestions on what i should do as I have about 15-20 whiteheads now and a whole heap of red areas. Anyone have any suggestions on what I can do before everything gets worse and does anyone know how long this irritation thing will last for and what the best thing to do is once this occurs. Im pretty postive 100% that it is all a result of using Dermalogica.

Secondly, I will discontinue use of all AHA/BHA products and I will take your advice on that product you have recommended. I have a few questions on it though.

(a) How many times a week should I use it and the radiating mask? And should i be moisturizng every night after showering?

( B) Will it help even up my skin tone as my skin tone will pretty much be uneven because of all these otubreaks and i will have a lot of pigmented skin after I get over this outbreak? If it won't do you know of anything that will help fix pigemntation?

© Will these products allow me to get that glowing effect (i dont want to use BHA/AHA to achieve that affect).

Thirdly, to be honest I think these products were irritating my skin all along hence giving my whiteheads. Im sure if i discontinue use of them ill probably only get a couple of pimples, if that. I just hope these porducts havent totally stuffed up my skin and as a reuslt will conitnue to breka out like crazy forever now!

Once again thank you for your time in responding



))


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 3, 2008)

i think you are being to harsh on your skin.

i had really bad bad acne around te side burn area on my face and and black heads everywhere else, not many but enough for me to feel uncomfortable. so i started using these intense acne treatments that would get rid of the acne for about a week than it would come back worse and wouldnt go away.

so a friend of mine at school sugested i just try moisturizing only, and exfoliating once a week. and that has been working ownders for a skin.

so it could be that you are irritating the skin


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Mar 4, 2008)

unknown, if ur whiteheads keep popping out, I would suggest you to go to a derm and check.It could be some skin irritations, and he might prescribes you with antibiotics.I was presecribed with Mynocin (45 gm), its been 3 weeks Ive been on it to cure my whiteheads.It did nothing on my skin for the first 2 weks, white heads are still there (but I dont get zits that much just occassional ones).Now its been a week I just wash my face with Cetaphil and leave it free without any day/nite cream.Whiteheads have dried completely and I dont know which one is working; the fact Im leaving my skin free of any cream/moituriser or on antibiotics?hmmm..

Also try to lay of AHA/BHA and exfoliating products.I cant use any scrubs on my skin ( even the most mildest one and even sugar),i will be breaking out next day.


----------



## unknown88 (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes I will have to lay off the BHA/AHA products and won't use them ever again. To be honest, I have nice skin with the occasional brekaout and I think that is normal, like warprincess said.

However now I am stuck in an ugly situation - I think I have an infection and don't know what to do. How long will it take to go away on its own and when it does, is this irritation just a one off of bad rbeakouts or will it continue to give me breakouts for months to come?


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Mar 5, 2008)

good Unknown.Sometimes its best to leave our skin free to breathe a few days in a week.I wanna ask you if ur whiteheads are easy to squeeze out?Okie mine always would be popping out on the superficial layer on skin and with one wipe wt tissue, cloth ( no need squeezing), it'll be gone.No red marks , no scars.Are yours sound similar to this?

I think maybe ur derm will prescribe some ointment or topical to dry them out, probably U wont even need antibiotics.Dont worry hun!



)

Keep updating


----------



## unknown88 (Mar 5, 2008)

Does anyone know whether this skin irritation/infection will result in outbreaks for like a month/few months now, even if i get it treated by a derm? Like is there more stuff forming from under the skin and it would take a while to clear? Or will the medication he gives me kill all that?


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Mar 5, 2008)

It depends on how much ur skin is irritated.Some antibiotics will purge out ( but I dont think so it'll be that serious) where as some antibiotics will kill the bacteria and speed up the healing without any initial breakout.It depends on your body system as well


----------



## unknown88 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you ofr your reply.

I went to the dermatologist. He doesn't seem to understand my situation - ie that this is a one off situation of an outbreak and it doesn't happen at all. This 'mild acne' only occured 1 week ago due to an irritation of a product. He wanted to put me on antibiotics and cream for 3-4 months but i declined. Honestly, if anyone can give me this answer ill appreciate it - how long does it take for this irritation to go away? Surely it cannot take 4 months. Why would he want to put me on the damn thing for 4 months? By the way, the infection looks as though it is clearing on its own however (a whole heap of small whiteheads are gone) however there are many marks on my face (brown and red)



((


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Mar 7, 2008)

I suggest you to see another derm, just to check in he has the same review as ur previous derm.If this derm insists to put u on antibiotics as well, i guess u should just listen and go ahead.If u still feel uncomfy, just wait for another week without applying any stuff n see your skin progress


----------

